# Mangrove snapper regulations in Georgia?



## Dice69 (Aug 13, 2013)

What is the Limits for this fish in Georgia. It is not listed on the DNR list that I can tell. Thanks.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 13, 2013)

No regs, no size limit or #


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 15, 2013)

Same as the snook regs in GA...


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 15, 2013)

Dice69 said:


> What is the Limits for this fish in Georgia. It is not listed on the DNR list that I can tell. Thanks.



Where, pray tell, have you found any in Georgia????


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 15, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Where, pray tell, have you found any in Georgia????



Reports of several being caught inshore around Bruswick. We caught one last Sept in your neck of the water near St. Cats.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Where, pray tell, have you found any in Georgia????



last weekend we got a few in xmas creek,cumberland island and around the big bridge......Im talking like cathing them like bream. Just with dead srimp and they taste way better than a bream.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Where, pray tell, have you found any in Georgia????



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=763253&highlight=


----------



## redneck911 (Aug 16, 2013)

*just a little info from the gulf*

I know mangroves in the gulf bite a lot better early in the morning.  If you pull up next to some structure and cut little chunks of bait and throw them over near the structure.  put a free line hook on and put a piece of the bait you are chunking with on there and tear them up.  make sure you have some good line so you can get them out of the structure real quick.


----------

